# Then Vs. Now Photos @ the Vets



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

When I took Oso to the vet for the first time at 10 weeks, the vet technician said it was the first time she had seen anyone take photos of their puppy at the vet. I'm so glad I did, he was sooo cute.

Oso still likes the vet, I always take toys and treats to make it fun. Unfortunately he is sick again - can't wait for the puppy immune system to go away, HOWEVER I got a cute comparison photo of him on the vet table.










Also, here is a tiny clip from his first visit at 10 weeks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=W7uap-RXJVU


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very, very cute!!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

What a handsome guy!


----------

